# How to get movies onto my iPad?



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a new iPad, WI FI 64 gb.  My friend put some kids movies on an external hard drive for me to put on my iPad.  I got the movies into iTunes on my laptop.  But when I Sync'd my iPad to my computer, it didn't transfer the movies, only the music.  Am I doing something wrong?  I also can't find an app on my iPad for the movies, would they be under video?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What format are the movies? I think only MPEG-4 are compatible with your iPad. Do the movies play in iTunes itself?

Also, when you sync, have you checked the box on the movies tab to say you want the movies included in the sync?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are they in the right format and DRM free? 

Sometimes even if a video is in the right format it is still not compatible with an iPod or iPad, if this is the case click on the video>click on "advanced">and click on "create iPad or Apple TV version"

If the videos have been DRM'd to your friends iTunes account then you would have to sign onto iTunes with his information before it would let you transfer the videos.  I have some videos that I bought with a previous iTunes account, that when I want to put on my iPhone or iPad I have to do this to make it work.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

One of the movies I purchased from iTunes, and that isn't coming over either...  So if that one came over and the others didn't I would agree that it is the format.  I can play the movies on my laptop from iTunes as well....


----------

